# Discount at bexley Audi



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have neogotiated a deal at Bexley Audi for the following. A discount on parts and arrange a special deal on servicing and cambelts. John Lowe is the parts manager so speak to him if you are interested remember to flash your membership cards.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats great news Ian whats the deal with cam belt change as I will be having mine done in the new year and I'll have a nice squeaky clean TTOC membership card to flash them by then


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Still waiting for them to get back to me about that mate, thats all they have said at the mo.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I gave them a call today to get an idea on pricing for cambelt, water pump and tensioners. They said normal price is £540 but with the TTOC discount it will be £480. How does that compare to good indies?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT51 said:


> I gave them a call today to get an idea on pricing for cambelt, water pump and tensioners. They said normal price is £540 but with the TTOC discount it will be £480. How does that compare to good indies?


Sounds good to me, cant moan at £60 off really can you?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Agreed that is a good bit of discount but will need to have another quote from a good local indie for comparison. Its nice to see that some of the Audi dealerships are willing to discount.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ian

Is this a definite? If so we will get it put onto the TTOC site as a discount mate  

Thanks

Paul


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes mate as far as i am concerned it is


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So Ian, do you know what the crack with this is? What is the actual discount offered % terms?

Thanks mate

Paul


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How can £480 be a good TTOC discount price for cambelt etc, when Audi "special" price of £380 is still valid for anybody with TT over 3 year old.
Hoggy.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I tried ringing them today but the service mananger was not there so i will try again on Monday.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't bother with Bexley Audi for any work you need doing on your car, get 4rings to do it, great service.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

TT51 said:


> I gave them a call today to get an idea on pricing for cambelt, water pump and tensioners. They said normal price is £540 but with the TTOC discount it will be £480. How does that compare to good indies?


Good effort for organising a discount but are they having a flipping laugh? Cambelt service is/was £329 under the fixed price servicing and with the water pump didn't come to any more than £400 when I was shopping for quotes earlier this year.


----------



## Bexley Audi service (Jan 26, 2010)

badyaker said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I gave them a call today to get an idea on pricing for cambelt, water pump and tensioners. They said normal price is £540 but with the TTOC discount it will be £480. How does that compare to good indies?
> ...


The special offer price for cambelt for vehicles over 3 years is £349.00 inc vat which does not include the water pump and damper. the special offer price we are offering your TT memebers includes both these parts which is a very good deal and if you can get that cheaper by an indie that is your choice. All of my technicians at Bexley Audi are trained yearly by Audi UK and work is fully guaranteed and we can offer a loan car and collection and delivery, if you would like to contact me direct on 0208 301 3050 we can get this price set in stone and what it includes so you can post it on your web site.

Regards

John Lowe
Service manager Bexley Audi


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Bexley Audi service said:


> ...if you would like to contact me direct on 0208 301 3050 we can get this price set in stone and what it includes so you can post it on your web site.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Hello John

Thanks for the post. I'll contact you myself as soon as I get a few minutes to finalise this offer with you.

Thanks.

Nick


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I can do this if you like Nem?


----------

